# Google Earth



## LOAH

I'm sure there are many Google Earth enthusiasts on this site and I'm sure some of you have noticed the little blue dots that appear when zoomed in to a relatively close perspective, right?

Well those blue dots are actually photos hosted by a Google site called Panoramio. When you click those, a picture will appear of the area you are viewing. Most of them seem to be pretty close to geographically accurate.

Well, about a month ago, I noticed an option to upload and submit photos to be reviewed to be featured on Google Earth and thought it was pretty neat. I registered and uploaded some pics (only my good ones) and thought I'd encourage some of our talented photographers to do the same.

They also have a pretty weak forum that doesn't have a lot of options, but my main focus is to get some of my pics on GE. Turns out, they reviewed and 17 of my pics will appear in the next update (around mid-March) as blue dots.

Here's my profile:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1358249 (Click thumbs for bigger images)

Nothing Special, but I think it's kinda neat and I'd like to see more pics of our great state.


----------



## Nor-tah

Those are good ones thanks for sharing. Check your PMs


----------



## LOAH

Not a chance. The funny rock formation is as close as I'll get to that one. I may change the caption on a couple of them though.


----------



## Pavlik

Very Nice! I did not even think about turning photos in to Google Earth! I think that I will give them some of my aireal photos now!


----------



## LOAH

Before you submit aerial photos, you should read up on their acceptance policy. They mention something about aerials, but I don't quite remember. I've seen a couple of aerials, but not too many.

You can post pretty much what you want on Panoramio, but it won't appear on GE unless it's some type of establishing shot like a landscape or city scene; something to go with the geographic location.


----------



## Pavlik

Ok, I can probably imagine why. Their whole system is one big aireal photo of the earth Maybe I will submit some of my nature photos to them.


----------



## Greenguy88

Cool looking shots LOAH. I always wondered how people get there pics on there, now I know!


----------



## Riverrat77

I have some shots on Google Earth as well.... not that I can remember where they were... but I know I submitted some and got a confirmation email about them being approved. 8)


----------



## waltny

Sounds good. I might have to add one or two of my favorite accessable to the public locations and see what happens...


----------



## hikein

On the subject of GE thought I'd try to load a GE photo. Any guess where?


----------



## LOAH

Skyline drive?


----------



## hikein

Nice! Yes, it horseshoe flat. You can see the big shoe and little shoe at top.


----------



## LOAH

The two round hills up top, to the right of the road? I was going to mention those because they look pretty neat in contrast to their surroundings.

I really didn't "know" it was Skyline Drive. I just figured it would be a good guess since that road goes EVERYWHERE! :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt

Very nice Loah! I have posted 3 of my own on that site too. One is East of Willard Utah and the other two are over by Randolph, Ut. It's fun to share pictures and where you took them.


----------

